# Repotting Ludisia discolor



## eds (Dec 21, 2021)

I have a Ludisia rapidly outgrowing its pot and in need of a repot.


It sits above an open aquarium which helps with the humidity. As you can see it is currently still in flower.

So, question one, I'm assuming I should wait to repot until the flowers have finished?

Question two. I read the excellent pdf Leslie posted on here about jewel orchids and am planning to repot into mini grodan cubes - should I add anything else? (Leca, perlite or pumice perhaps?)

Question three. As this sits above a fish tank, I am planning to put this into a quarter seed tray (with drainage holes) or similar container - will a shallower container be ok?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 21, 2021)

What’s in the fish tank? I think you can put a stalk of the ludisia in the tank and it will grow roots


----------



## eds (Dec 21, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> What’s in the fish tank? I think you can put a stalk of the ludisia in the tank and it will grow roots



It's an Amazon themed tank (though a few non-South American species have found their way in) with very soft, very low nutrient, acidic water. I'm hoping the plants around the edges will naturally work their way into the water riparium style but they will definitely need to be planted and fertilised in a container on the wide glazing bars. Along the front and around the back I have some coir sheets to fit to encourage the plants to grow along the back and front but the side and back glazing bars will allow slightly higher containers without spoiling the effect, hopefully.


----------



## eds (Dec 21, 2021)

What about using one of these bonsai pots? 








Deep Rectangle Plastic Bonsai Pot (D1) - Herons Bonsai


Deep Rectangle Plastic Bonsai Pot (D1) Bonsai Tree - UK next working day delivery available on most UK postcodes | Buy before midday From Herons Bonsai




www.herons.co.uk





Will there be enough media depth in a 7cm pot?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 21, 2021)

Amazon? Discus? Angels? Rays?


----------



## eds (Dec 21, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Amazon? Discus? Angels? Rays?



Some F1 Manacapura Red Angelfish. Was going to add some discus but not not sure, the angels look so good on their own. I think I posted some photos on here of this tank and my bigger Malawi tank a while ago - will try and find them.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 21, 2021)

Terry Root had a theory that “dirty water” from water changes from the slime coat adult discus fed their fry helped paphs grow. My discus spawned a couple times but something ate the eggs (not a surprise as it is a display tank). I use the dirty water to water my orchids; no noticeable difference (but again no adult slime).


----------



## abax (Dec 21, 2021)

My discolor is in plain ole Miracle Grow potting soil and has been healthy in a 6"
pot for years and doing well to take cuttings from time to time. I pinch the blooms
off before they open to keep the plant healthy and growing well.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2021)

Iam no authority. My normal discolor is OK but my alba is suffering for rot issues.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 22, 2021)

Have had a Ludisia discolor since college. I grow it in Hausermann’s mix. It periodically reaches large size, then blooms its guts out and crashes. Some stems survive and sprout. Yes I wait until after blooming to repot.


----------



## eds (Dec 22, 2021)

Thanks guys. I have got some of the bonsai pots coming (hopefully tomorrow).
Looks like I've got a few weeks at least to decide what medium to use to pot it into while it finishes flowering!


----------

